# Eclipse Property Page



## Bonsai (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe für ein Plugin eine Preference Page unter Wondow-->Preferences angelegt. Nun habe ich mir auch dazu noch eine Property Page aufgebaut, welche ich mir unter rechtsklick auf das jeweilige Projekt-->Properties anschauen kann. Allerdings habe ich dabei nur den "optischen" Aufbau durchgeführt, also eine GUI aufgebaut. Nun wollt ich fragen wie ich bei dieser Property Page am besten die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten speichern kann, damit für jedes Projekt spezifische Einstellungen einstellbar sind. Weil so was wie bei den Preferencen, also den PreferenceStore hab ich leider nicht entdecken können. Hab auch schon versucht das in Textdokuments zu schreiben, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich das dann für jedes Projekt unterscheiden soll.

Hoffe es kann mir geholfen werden.

Viele Grüße
Bonsai


----------



## Gonzo17 (25. Jul 2012)

Help - Eclipse Platform

Schau mal da, das sollte dir helfen.


----------



## Bonsai (25. Jul 2012)

Also entweder war das für meine zwecke nicht wirklich hilfreich oder ich kapiers einfach nich. Ich hätte doch einfach nur gern das meine getätigten einstellungen gespeichert werden. Mir werden einfach immer leere felder angezeiggt bei der property page. egal ob ich vorher apply gedrückt habe oder nicht. sobald ich die seite öffne is sie wieder unausgefüllt. muss man die, außer bei dem manifest noch irgendwo inizialisieren? Oder muss man die irgendwie nem store zuweisen, oder mit der Preference Page irgendwie verbinden?


----------



## Gonzo17 (25. Jul 2012)

Ohne jetzt selbst probiert zu haben wie das geht sehen für mich folgende beiden Themen *genau* nach dem aus, was du suchst:

Zum Initialisieren und Speichern: Help - Eclipse Platform
Es gibt da keinen Store, sondern du setzt die Property auf die Ressource selbst. Wie das dann tatsächlich gelöst wird von Eclipse kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber das ist vielleicht auch nicht so wichtig.

Zum Veröffentlichen/Einbinden: Help - Eclipse Platform
Du hast eben eine Extension in deiner plugin.xml "org.eclipse.ui.propertyPages" und dort kann man eben die Einstellungen treffen für welche Objekte das sein soll, welche GUI-Klasse diese Seite beschreibt, auch einen Namensfilter (ich nehme mal an ein regulärer Ausdruck) und so weiter.


----------



## Bonsai (16. Aug 2012)

Hab mir das mal alles angeschaut, leider steck ich nicht so tief in der Materie drin, dass ich weiß, wo man was verwenden muss bei der Property Page. Kann mir dazu vielleicht irgendjemand nen Beispiel schreiben? wäre echt nett.

Gruß
Bonsai


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Aug 2012)

Bonsai hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir dazu vielleicht irgendjemand nen Beispiel schreiben?



Sorry, aber dazu habe ich nun echt keine Zeit. Zumal in der Doku genau so ein Beispiel doch gezeigt wird...?

Alternativ kann man auch nochmal Google bemühen und kommt dann zum Beispiel auf sowas: http://www.eclipsepluginsite.com/properties.html




Bonsai hat gesagt.:


> Hab mir das mal alles angeschaut, leider steck ich nicht so tief in der Materie drin, dass ich weiß, wo man was verwenden muss bei der Property Page.



Wo genau liegt denn dein Problem? Bekommst du eine PropertyPage über die Extension hin? Oder scheitert es schon daran?


----------



## Bonsai (16. Aug 2012)

Ne Property Page bekomm ich hin. mir wird auch Komponentenmäßig alles so angezeigt, wie ich mir die vorstelle. Allerdings bekomm ich einfach nicht hin, zum Beispiel in einer Drop-Down-Box ausgewählte Werte zu speichern, bzw diesen Defaultwerte zu übergeben. Weerd mir auf alle Fälle mal den Link von dir anschauen. das macht mir Erklärungstechnisch nen besseren eindruck als die beiden Links zuvor


----------

